# Preamp in a mixer?



## will r yum (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHXENYX1832FX

That has a preamp built into it, now do I still need a separate preamp unit? Or can I just insert it into the mixer without a preamp and use the built in preamp. Also, would a preamp unit be better or would the mixer preamp be better?


----------



## will r yum (Jul 24, 2009)

Now my question is: would the preamp in a mackie mixer be better, worse or equally as good as a separate unit preamp?


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.zzounds.com/item--AAHZED14

I would stay away from Behringer. Their low prices are the result of unscrupulous business practices and shamelessly poor manufacturing quality. Soundcraft, Allen and Heath, Yorkville and Mackie are all well respected names in pro audio, I'd take a look at what they have first. And no, you will not need separate preamps.

If you were to look at a preamp unit such as the Presonus Digimax D8, which is about the same price as the mixer I posted above, the preamps would most likely have superior sonic quality, as you're paying for preamp only, and not the faders, eqs and other features that the board has. If you're using it for live use, or home demos, you may find that the mixer's various features far outweigh the slight (emphasis on slight) difference in sound quality.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

will r yum said:


> http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHXENYX1832FX
> 
> That has a preamp built into it, now do I still need a separate preamp unit? Or can I just insert it into the mixer without a preamp and use the built in preamp. Also, would a preamp unit be better or would the mixer preamp be better?


Insert what?


Yes mixers do have preamps. Inserting instruments such as acoustic guitars, keyboards, and of course vocals direct to the mixer will work just fine.

If you're thinking about using an electric guitar direct, you really should have a guitar processor between the guitar and the mixer. Devices like Line 6 Pod XTLive, Vox Tonelab, Digitech GNX3000 and most recently Fractal Audio will give you great sounds with a mixer.


----------



## will r yum (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm talking about a studio mic. I'm now looking at a Mackie mixer (http://www.zzounds.com/item--MACPROFX12)

Would that preamp do fine? Or would an actual preamp unit be better?


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I do home recording and i bought a tapco mixer which was made by mackie...It was an ok mixer however the built in pres were not great so i returned it and decided to get a preamp instead...if you dont need a mixer i would get a preamp instead.

Pluging guitars directly into mixer sound bad even if the mixer has a built in Di box (direct box) like my tapco did.

Its cool to have a mixer however if you dont really need one i would get a preamp.

One of the better preamps in its price range is the m audio dmp3.

are you in Canada or the U.S

Axemusic sells the M audio dmp3 (canadian webite) free shipping $199 and up.

Image
http://www.almar.bg/welcome/compone.../product/d12c67687ed3c39445760ee59a6f37a5.jpg


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The quality of the preamps in your mixer will vary depending on brand and model.


The preamps in my Mackie Onyx are fantastic. They sound as warm and have as much head room as much more expensive brands.

You should be able to plug any mic directly into the board.


A mixer wil allow you to do much more than a stand alone preamp. If you're getting into recording you'll eventually want a mixer anyway.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

will r yum said:


> I'm talking about a studio mic. I'm now looking at a Mackie mixer (http://www.zzounds.com/item--MACPROFX12)
> 
> Would that preamp do fine? Or would an actual preamp unit be better?


i have a mackie mixer- 1202-vlz pro- similar to the one you linked to, but a few years old, without usb. i tried it out based on the reviews folks were giving the preamps- they were highly thought of, and ive been happy with mine. i did try a few stand alone preamps, but the mixer was a more versatile way to spend the money, for me. mackie does use good preamps in thier mixers- and it has 48v phantom power, so any mic will work-


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Mackie mixers must be better than their cheaper versions...tapco.

If mackie mixer preamps are good then a mackie mixer would be a good investment...i wasnt sure how good the preamps were in the mackie mixers however apparently there are good...Tapco mixers by the same company not so much.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Vincent said:


> Mackie mixers must be better than their cheaper versions...tapco.
> 
> If mackie mixer preamps are good then a mackie mixer would be a good investment...i wasnt sure how good the preamps were in the mackie mixers however apparently there are good...Tapco mixers by the same company not so much.


Mackie is renowned for their mixer preamps. They make a good product and to answer the OP's question, if your mixer has preamps, then no, you don't need any other outboard pre's. 

Also, get a Mackie while you can. They're owned by LOUD (Ampeg, Crate, etc.) and they went out of business. I know Ampegs aren't being made anymore so that can't bode well for Mackie.


----------

